
‘Most crypto people are clueless’ - Nouriel Roubini - Blackstone4
http://www.cityam.com/276128/nouriel-roubini-interview-part-ii-most-crypto-people
======
Blackstone4
Great quote from the article:

>"NR: Well, I engage on Twitter and I also have attended many of these crypto
or blockchain conferences. I met some of these individuals, and I must say
I’ve never seen in my life people who on one side are so arrogant in their
views, who are total zealots and fanatics about this new asset class, while at
the same time completely and totally ignorant of basic economics, finance,
money, banking, central banking, monetary policy.

>They want to reinvent everything about money, but most of them are absolutely
totally clueless. The ratio between arrogant and ignorant is astounding - I
have never seen such a gap in my life. These are fanatics. Some of them, like
criminals, zealots, scammers, carnival barkers, insiders who are just talking
their book 24/7."

